# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال راجب خوابگاه

## Moon.Sa

سلام
بچه ها دمتون گرم بیاین بگین خوابگاه چجوریه؟!
آدم مجبوره همه وقتشو تو اتاق باشه؟! 
سالن مطالعش محدودیت زمان داره؟!
مجبوریم هر سری باهم دگ غذا درست کنیم و کنار هم بخوریم یا میشه تنهام اینکارارو کرد؟! 
بالش و تشک و پتو لازم داره؟! : ))))
ساعت خاصی واسه برگشتن هست یا نه فرقی نداره؟!
من‌میخام واسه کنکور بخونم همزمان، میخام بدونم میتونم حریممو واسه خودم حفظ کنم ک نخام رفیق بازی کنم یا هرچیزی ک از درس دورم کنه
خصوصا اگه دانشگاه آزاد اهواز میخونین بیاین بگین *-*

----------


## amirloard

سلام ببخشید ها ولی سوالی که کردید کاملا سوال کم سن و سالی محسوب میشه ! اگر خودتون بخونید برید جلو میفهمید چطوریه !

----------


## Moon.Sa

> سلام ببخشید ها ولی سوالی که کردید کاملا سوال کم سن و سالی محسوب میشه ! اگر خودتون بخونید برید جلو میفهمید چطوریه !


مسئله آمادگی راجب چیزیه ک قراره باهاش روبرو شم!
از چنتا از دوستام ک پرسیدم چیزای خوبی نمیگفتن
یکیش این و بعدیشم این ک دنبال یکی میگشتم ک خوابگاه اهواز باشه
کم سن و سالانه یا هرچیز دیگه ای اگه میدونین جواب درستی برای سوالام ندارین‌محبور ب اظهار نظر نیستین!

----------


## Maja7080

دانشگاه ازاد اهواز خوابگاه نداره،یه سری خونه ها هستن به عنوان خوابگاه بهتون میدن ولی دانشگاه هیچ مسئولیتی نداره،غذا و بقیه چیزا هم با خودتونه،شما میتونید صبح از خوابگاه بزنید بیرون برید کتابخونه تا شب

----------


## Moon.Sa

> دانشگاه ازاد اهواز خوابگاه نداره،یه سری خونه ها هستن به عنوان خوابگاه بهتون میدن ولی دانشگاه هیچ مسئولیتی نداره،غذا و بقیه چیزا هم با خودتونه،شما میتونید صبح از خوابگاه بزنید بیرون برید کتابخونه تا شب


ینی ساعت خاصی واسه برگشت نداره؟!

----------


## mahmood2020

سلام
ببین اگه میتونی با آدمای دیگه که عموما از فرهنگ های متفاوت هستن کنار بیای خوابگاه خوبه
اما اگه آدم توداری هستی و یا اصول خاصی داری که اگه دیگران رعایت نکنن عصبی میشی خونه شخصی برات بهتره
من خودم باشم خوابگاه نمیرم
اطرافیانم هم تجربه خوبی نداشتن
موفق باشی

----------


## Alireza...kh78

_اتاق به اتاق متفاوته یک اتاق داریم دائم الخرخونی هستن یه اتاق هم داریم هرشب عروسیه_

----------


## aretmis

از تهران میخوای بری اهواز و میخوای واسه کنکورم بخونی؟!
خیلی سخته!
ریسک نکن بمون تو خونه درستو بخون و یه رشته خوب قبول شو و سر صبر برو خوابگاه عشق وحال

----------


## WickedSick

سلام
خسته نباشی.
خوابگاه یه فضاییه که به نظرم برای 90 درصد همسن های ما نیازه!(اون 10 درصد هم یا خیلی پولدارن! یا از اول مستقل بار اومدن)
چون اولا آدمو مستقل میکنه نسبتا. ثانیا زندگی اجتماعی و چند نفره رو توی فضایی بجز خونه و خانواده یاد آدم میده. چیزی که بسیار حیاتیه.
چون قرار نیس شما تا ابد پهلو خانوادتون باشین.بهرحال هرجایی برید سرکار کنار چند نفرین. و خوابگاه این رو یادتون میده که چند نفر رو بتونین باشون سازگاری پیدا کنین.
البته در حد 2 3 ترم. بیشتر از اون هم خوب نیس!
این از کلیت خوابگاه.
حالا در مورد ریز چیزاش که قطعا باید خودت بری و ببینی
ولی در مورد غذا, خوابگاه های دولتی هم نهار و هم شام و هم صبحونه میدن. بجز روزای جمعه(و برخی جاها 5 شنبه) (که البته اونم توی دوران امتحانات میدن)
آزاد ها نه. صبحونه که فک نکنم. نهارم نمیدن تا جایی که میدونم. حالا میتونی یه پرس و جویی کنی

بالش و پتو نیازه قطعا. و یه تشک(یه جورایی پارچه, چون خود تشک هاشون درسته تمیزن ولی به مرور کثیف میشن. پس یه پارچهِ تشک مانند داشته باش) ظرف و ظروفم که حتما و یه سری وسایل دیگه.

نه محدودیتی نداره سالن مطالعه و میتونی کل روزم اونجا باشی. بقیه چیزا هم دسته جمعیه!
مثلا اینکه کی غذا درست کنه, کِی بخوابین و... همه یجورایی توافقیه تو اتاق
ما خودمون دسته جمعه درست میکنیم برا هممون روزایی که شام و نهار نداریم. مثلا من چیزا رو میخرم, فلانی ریز میکنه فلانی سرخ میکنه و...

فقط بحث مهمی که هست درمورد اینه که بعید میدونم با اینکه بری خوابگاه بتونی بخونی. چون هم درسا زیادن. هم جوش خوب نیس اونقد برا کنکور خوندن. هم اینکه خودت شُل میشی!

----------

